# Hey! Hello!



## KingJut (Aug 11, 2020)

Afternoon all,

I've been looking at purchasing a MK1 TT for a few years now, hence why I have joined this forum as my searches have been uninformed... like why do some have silver headlights and some have black?

I remember when they were launched and seeing the first one in my town (in Silver, and sans spoiler) and thinking they were destined to be a classic.

I've always had GTi's (7 in total from, Mk1 up to Mk4 and a few classic 911's) but having cleared the silly cars from my life (and running MPV's) my 3 boys are now old enough where I want to take them out for drives (just like my dad used to do with me).

So, with that in mind, I'm on the lookout for MK1 TT. Ideally, I'd like a 3.2 (I always wanted a VR6 Mk3 Golf and that would kinda tick that off) but it has to be as standard as possible.

I've spent a few hours already looking through the forum and expect I'll spend a few more too!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in UK now.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## KingJut (Aug 11, 2020)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
> My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners
> 
> Service history is very important.
> ...


Cheers for the reply @Hoggy...

Yup, deffo looking at full history, low owners etc.

I'd love a green one with cream leather... But I think that going to take a while to find.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

